# Mt. Washington Dayhike---Saturday, 5/29/04



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (May 24, 2004)

I'm making my first attempt at Mt. Washington this coming Saturday, 5/29.  Fellow hikers are welcome to join me. I plan to ascend via the Ammonoosuc Ravine and Crawford Path trails and descend via the Gulfside and Jewell trails. Meeting at the parking area, below the Cog Railway Base Station, at 8:00am.  I will probably camp out in the Sugarloaf area the night before. Let me know if interested in same.  Inclement weather may postpone hike a day or two.  PM or post any questions.

Note:  Optional sidetrip, I may have a go at Mt. Monroe while I'm up there.
This event has been submitted to:
http://www.gonewengland.org/
actual posting takes time


----------



## MtnMagic (May 24, 2004)

Now you're posting some great hikes. One of the finest loops in the Whites! If I wasn't hiking a lost trail waiting patiently to be re-discovered with Michael, I would join you. What are your plans for the middle of June. Please post them.
________________
I'll join you!


----------

